#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Ecohouse - Υπολογισμός Συντελεστή Θερμοπερατότητας σύμφωνα με τον ΚΕΝΑΚ (Iphone App)

## gpapak

Γειά σε όλους!

Θα ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω μια εφαρμογή για το Iphone που πιστεύω θα σας φανεί χρήσιμη. Την *EcoHouse*!

Η εφαρμογή αποτελεί μια προσπάθεια διευκόλυνσης των επιθεωρητών ενέργειας και όχι μόνο!

Λίγα λόγια για την εφαρμογή:


Ο έλεγχος της θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας του κτηρίου αποτελεί το πρώτο βήμα μιας ενεργειακής μελέτης. Για να υπολογιστούν οι ανταλλαγές θερμότητας του κτηρίου μέσω αγωγιμότητας και συναγωγής θα πρέπει να υπολογιστεί ο συντελεστής θερμοπερατότητας του κάθε δομικού στοιχείου.

Η εφαρμογή αυτή διευκολύνει τη διαδικασία αφού ο μελετητής πλέον δε χρειάζεται να έχει μαζί του συνέχεια τους πίνακες, μιας και πλέον στο Iphone και Ipad ο υπολογισμός γίνεται αυτόματα, καθώς η εφαρμογή περιλαμβάνει βάση δεδομένων με όλα τα υλικά που δίνει ο Κανονισμός Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτιριακού Τομέα (Κ.Εν.Α.Κ.) στις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος (Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε.).

Είσαι ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής, μηχανικός που ασχολείται με την ενεργειακή απόδοση των κτιρίων, ή απλά σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις ένα συμφέρον σπίτι? Η εφαρμογή αυτή έφτασε για να σου λύσει τα χέρια!

Υπολόγισε γρήγορα και εύκολα το συντελεστή θερμοπερατότητας ενός κατακόρυφου ή οριζόντιου αδιαφανούς δομικού στοιχείου σύμφωνα με τις επίσημες τιμές που δίνει ο Κ.Εν.Α.Κ σύμφωνα με την τεχνική οδηγία 20701 - 2/2010

Βάλε τα υλικά του τοίχου, το πάχος τους και υπολόγισε άμεσα την ποιότητα της μόνωσης του τοίχου σου.

Τρία screen shots της εφαρμογής!



Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο ecohouse.gpapak.com



Ευχαριστώ!

----------

Xάρης

----------

